# ADVICE PLEASE, parasitic Flat Flies on Pigeon



## MissBrenda (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi one of the feral pigeons that lives in the alcove of my building has flat flies. I read online about a spray but although the pigeon is friendly with me I don't think he will let me spray him. I'm very fond of pigeons and of this one in particular. He hangs out on my windowsill everyday, I read the flies cause discomfort. I see him itching n I'd really like to help him but as I said he's not my pet but a feral bird with whom Ive become friends. Other than spray, Do you have any advice on how I can help him get rid of the flies? Thank you in advance for your time n any tips.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Can you get hold of him and maybe use a Spot on treatment like you use on dogs.


.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

How high up is the window and can you open it? I wouldn't want to recommend something that might kill a passerby if it fell.


----------



## MissBrenda (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you for the replies!
Im on the second floor. Its the alcove of building so no passerby. But there are other pigeons that sometimes walk below but mainly they hang out on window ledges.
I can open the window. The pigeon JET (thats what I call him) comes to the window when I open it or often is already sitting there. 
He doesn't seem to be afraid of me but is skittish if i move my hand too close to him. I have attempted to pet him but stopped trying since he would fly away, figured Id try again in the future when he trusted me more. But we are definitely not there yet. BTW when i tried to pet him he would fly off the ledge but then comes right back to the windowsill.
As long as I don't try to touch him he is not afraid of me. I can lean out the window while he is on the ledge and he doesn't fly away but if my hand gets close to him he does fly away. Being he does kind of let me get close is how noticed the flat flies and I had been noticed him itching himself.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

since you can't handle him maybe there's something you can put in the water? I've read that when people have a lot of pigeons they treat for parasites in their drinking water. I'm not sure what is it or how they do it, or if it works with pigeon flies but hopefully someone will come and tell you. Jet is a beautiful bird by the way!


----------



## peacefulpigeon (Jul 1, 2016)

You can't do this right away but within a week you can gain his trust by offering him peanuts. You can put out seeds and stand closer with window open. put a few peanuts, once he eats it, get closer and put a few. So he will get used to the idea of eating peanuts with your hands present.

Then you can keep the peanuts in your hands and get him used to eating out of your hand. Suddenly grab him gently once you gained his trust.
But before that, you can buy the 8 in 1 ultracare spray that I used, which worked for flies, mites and i am sure it will work for flies too.

So when you finally grab him if you have this spray ready you can spray on him. But dont threaten him too much he may never return again. I helped many pigeons with this method.


----------



## MissBrenda (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks peacefulPigeon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is pretty. Nothing you can do for him if you can't handle him. Anything in the drinking water, he probably wouldn't drink. In a loft situation, it's different. They can't just go somewhere else to drink. Think you would have to catch him first.


----------



## MissBrenda (Aug 7, 2016)

yeah I think you are right jay3. I'm working on him trusting me more so I can catch him. Going to try the peanut treats. Im figuring I have one shot only, after that he might not let me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

